# Amplificador 50 W Mosfet esquema de Brasil



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 29, 2018)

navegando por la web me encontre este pequeño amplificador mosfet ideal para principiantes ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2018)

Mucho no me cierran los dos díodos del Biass en serie con 2k2 

Daría la impresión que reemplazaron BJT por Mosfets y lo arreglaron con la de 2k2  . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

*¡ "El amplificador turco" pero con MOSFET ! *


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2018)

Eso es una muy mala pasada en limpio del que anda dando vuelta por la red desde hace más de 20 años













Tal como esta funciona, no es perfecto, hay que mejorar el bias pero funciona muy bien a la primera


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 29, 2018)

yo pensé que había encontrado una joya .....y es un engaña pichanga...


----------



## tremex (Sep 29, 2018)

dosmetros ese amplificador que publico el amigo mario funciona bien o le falta algo ??


----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2018)

Parece que no lees nada, si te fijas en el circuito que el publico y el que publique yo te daras cuenta si hay diferencias o no y que digo al respecto del mismo.
He armado muchos de ellos, tal cual y con algunas mejoras.
Es bueno siempre y cuando se consigan los TIP14/147 originales, los falsos suenan mal y se rompen rápido. también se puenden utilizar los marcados en el esquema que puse BDW83C/84C.
El esquema que puse es tal como aparecio hace unos 20 años en países como Hungría, Rumania y Turquía entre otros.
En el foro hay un hilo que trata sobre los amplificadores con TIP142/147
Aqui agrego una imagen que me faltaba del posteo original de este amplificador

El otro es una mala copia
Da 100W con 8 ohms de impedancia y 150W con 4 ohms


----------



## tremex (Sep 30, 2018)

gracias


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 30, 2018)

el amplificador  turco funciona de bastante  bien tiene buena respuesta de graves arme varios ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2018)

tremexz dijo:


> dosmetros ese amplificador que publico el amigo mario funciona bien o le falta algo ??


 
Que se yo si anda ese injerto !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 30, 2018)

Dosmetros lo voy a simular a ver que pasa..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2018)

No encuentro las simulaciones  de este esquema que hice hace años y las modificaciones que le hice para mejorarlo, luego encontré un esquema de esta versión muy mejorada.
Si encuentro dichos archivos los comparto.
Una de las primeras cosas fue modificar el bias con tres diodos y una R variable y  otra que los reemplace por bias clásico mejora mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2018)

Aqui tenés una para jugar  : Amplificador 100w simple


----------



## yordanis (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola tengo 4 mosfet K50T60, me gusta la configuración del circuito de 50w con mosfet, quisiera saber si puedo ponerle estos mosfet y obtener mas potencia, la fuente es de +-45v, saludos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Ene 11, 2020)

es mas para fines didacticos este proyecto en el foro hay esquemas muchísimo mejores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

yordanis dijo:


> quisiera saber si puedo ponerle estos mosfet y obtener mas potencia




La potencia es proporcional a la fuente de alimentación , sería lo mismo que a un auto-coche-carro pretendas darle mas potencia con caja de velocidad y ruedas mas grandes . . .  deberías empezar por el motor !

Nada te impide que los pruebes . . .


----------



## romemart (Abr 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La potencia es proporcional a la fuente de alimentación , sería lo mismo que a un auto-coche-carro pretendas darle mas potencia con caja de velocidad y ruedas mas grandes . . .  deberías empezar por el motor !
> 
> Nada te impide que los pruebes . . .



Hola Mr DOSMETROS.... me has ayudado con muchas ideas que he tenido y cada vez que entro a ver algún hilo, siempre están esos tremendos aportes tuyos.
He estado viendo varios hilos y creo que en este hay algo bueno, pero quería saber si de casualidad tienes un esquema o guiarme a algún hilo que no pude ver, para armar un ampli de 12v (seria para el auto) para un subwoofer que en "teoria" tira 150w rms y es de 4ohm... la idea es poder hacer que se mueva, pero no quiero  reventarme los oídos, sino apreciar un lindo sonido a un volumen acorde... tendrás algún esquemita para armar???

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## phavlo (May 16, 2020)

romemart dijo:


> Hola Mr DOSMETROS.... me has ayudado con muchas ideas que he tenido y cada vez que entro a ver algún hilo, siempre están esos tremendos aportes tuyos.
> He estado viendo varios hilos y creo que en este hay algo bueno, pero quería saber si de casualidad tienes un esquema o guiarme a algún hilo que no pude ver, para armar un ampli de 12v (seria para el auto) para un subwoofer que en "teoria" tira 150w rms y es de 4ohm... la idea es poder hacer que se mueva, pero no quiero  reventarme los oídos, sino apreciar un lindo sonido a un volumen acorde... tendrás algún esquemita para armar???
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias



Sólo a 12Vcc no vas a conseguir nada para la potencia que pedis.
Busca en el foro el amplificador con 2 mosfets de 200 wats, que está armado y probado por varios usuarios y anda muy bien, es compacto, y no necesita muchos componentes.
Si lo vas a usar en el coche, también vas a tener que armar una fuente SMPS para elevar los 12VCC a unos 40+40 para alimentar el ampli.





						Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet
					

Bueno, me pasó Dj Draco éste plano y dice que quien se lo pasó le funcionó y por eso lo comparto con vosotros ... fácil, se ve muyy muyy fácil pero 200W con eso ... y si es así por los Mosfet se tiene que escuchar divino.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Te dejo el link del amplificador para que lo chusmees, y fuentes también hay varios temas en el foro


----------



## romemart (May 17, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Sólo a 12Vcc no vas a conseguir nada para la potencia que pedis.
> Busca en el foro el amplificador con 2 mosfets de 200 wats, que está armado y probado por varios usuarios y anda muy bien, es compacto, y no necesita muchos componentes.
> Si lo vas a usar en el coche, también vas a tener que armar una fuente SMPS para elevar los 12VCC a unos 40+40 para alimentar el ampli.
> 
> ...


Hola Phavlo,  muchas gracias por tu comentario. Voy a chusmear ese proyecto porque hay de todo acá y ese no vi. También vi uno con el tpa1562 que es más o menos lo que buscaba.

saludos.


----------

